# Fraser: 2 River-wide strainers by Thumper



## holmes (May 20, 2005)

Still too low to be much fun.

2 New River-wide strainers:

- Top of Thumper: huge fallen tree, from shore to shore, sitting on surface now. May get washed out with high water, but that would just leave it lodged in the middle of the rapid. Needs to be cut out!!

- Bottom of Thumper: A locomotive derailment lastyear caused a diesel spill in the river. Cleanup efforts are still happening. There is a new containment pond on boaters left, middle of rapid. Construction material could make this a dangerous spot at higher water. The MOST dangerous issue is a rope strewn across the river immediately after the last move in the rapid. Rope is tied to each bank, holding an oil-slick sponge tube at the surface of the water. THIS IS A DEADLY FEATURE! 2/3 of us were able to just paddle right over this rope/tube, but the 3rd in our party got highsided against this tube and flipped, causing his body to go under the rope and his boat to float over it. Fortunately, he was able to pull his skirt and get out, swimming under the rope. This would have been a MAJOR incident at higher water. The RR MUST be notified of this potentially deadly issue - we were tempted to cut the rope after the swim, but decided it would just lead to further danger by leaving rope and sponge debris free floating in the river. And the RR would probably just put it back up anyway.

- Float out (no longer legal to take out on road to golf course): there are two wire fences spanning the river on the float out (after old takeout). They are poorly marked (small orange ribbons, or nothing at all). Right now they are about 2 feet above the surface. At higher water they will become quite dangerous - hard to see, swift water, and no good eddies to duck into. Should be cut down by someone as they float by.


----------



## johndoe1957 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Business help in China*

I am new at this and I'd ask someone to help me with advice. I applied as recruiter manager at JobQueen, they promise to pay $87,000.00/year. I would like to know if they are for real and if they are how can I get quality sales reps in China. I didn't list the domain because promoting something is forbiden in most forums. So if you want to help me out please contact me direct at my email:
[email protected]


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

This applies to kayaking....how?


----------



## ryguy (Jan 19, 2005)

are there free i-pods for China sales reps??


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

ryguy, damn that was sweet, wished i would though of it


----------

